# 23 Krs Cargo Area For Motorcycle



## Bill30785 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi .....I want to buy a 23 KRS but dont know if my bike will fit, I dont have any local dealers in my area to try it.My bike is a Yamaha Roadliner with Corbin Bags and Fairing the bike is 105" long from tip of front fender to tip of rear fender with the front wheel straight or if somebody could tell me the cargo measurements it would be appreciated thanks a lot ......Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bill 30785 said:


> Hi .....I want to buy a 23 KRS but dont know if my bike will fit, I dont have any local dealers in my area to try it.My bike is a Yamaha Roadliner with Corbin Bags and Fairing the bike is 105" long from tip of front fender to tip of rear fender with the front wheel straight or if somebody could tell me the cargo measurements it would be appreciated thanks a lot ......Bill


Our's is a 28krs and we fit a Honda Shadow w/ Corbin Bags, on the diagonal (with plenty of room to spare). There are a few others who have big HDs, that also fit diagonally (in the 28krs). I'm happy to measure our Shuttle Bay tonight but don't know if its the same size as the 23krs. Anyone know?

Oh and btw - 







* to the Family!*


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

The cargo area of the 28KRS is 93" from the wall to the door. Others carry Harleys that are in the 98" range. I doubt 105" of bike will fit very well. The only way to know for sure would be to find one and test your bike in the camper. I think a road trip is in your future.









The '06 28KRS has a bit more room in the cargo area (but the same size door) because it did not have the closet that the '07 model has so you might have a bit better luck fitting in it than any 23KRS.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We have the 23KRS and while we don't haul any street bikes, we do fit two full sized dirt bikes in there. I thought someone else had the 23KRS that put a full sized street bike in their garage.... ????

Where you located?? If you are in Oregon you can come put it in my garage... can't promise you will get it back though!









I do believe that the 28KRS does have a slightly bigger garage than the 23KRS.... I would imagine that you would have to put it on the diagonal. I will measure the garage for you this evening as well.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I put my Harley Road King (with all extras on it it's essentially an Electra Glide) in our 28KRS. My neighbor puts his Harley Fat Boy in the garage of his 23KRS and it's fine. He is out of town camping right now but when he gets back at the end of the week, I'll go measure it and give you the dimensions. I hope this helps.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to the outback zone Bill.








I have a 23KRS And I load it with my Kawasaki Vulcan Nomad its 101". It loads OK diagonally, but it is tight. No matter what you get make sure your TV can handle the tongue weight. I had that issue with the Durango 4x4 but the chevy 2500HD 4x4 took care of that.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

OK - so I measured last night....

From the cargo door to the back wall (non-closet side): 83 inches

Along the back wall on the non-closet side: 62 inches

The diagonal from the cargo door to the front tie down: 109 inches.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bill30785 (Sep 6, 2007)

Doug30506 said:


> Welcome to the outback zone Bill. :action:
> I have a 23KRS And I load it with my Kawasaki Vulcan Nomad its 101". It loads OK diagonally, but it is tight. No matter what you get make sure your TV can handle the tongue weight. I had that issue with the Durango 4x4 but the chevy 2500HD 4x4 took care of that.


Hi thanks for the reply is your measurement from tip of fender to tip of fender , is your wheel turned or is that factory specs? My factory spec sheet says 101.6 thanks again just want to make sure it fits I think if it comes down to it I can take out the bed .................Bill


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Bill 30785 said:


> Welcome to the outback zone Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for the reply is your measurement from tip of fender to tip of fender , is your wheel turned or is that factory specs? My factory spec sheet says 101.6 thanks again just want to make sure it fits I think if it comes down to it I can take out the bed .................Bill
[/quote]
That measurement is a tape measure from back to front straight wheel. After I'm in I do turn the wheel. I also put a piece of aluminum on the wall to keep the tire from rubbing the wall.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Doug30506 said:


> Welcome to the outback zone Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for the reply is your measurement from tip of fender to tip of fender , is your wheel turned or is that factory specs? My factory spec sheet says 101.6 thanks again just want to make sure it fits I think if it comes down to it I can take out the bed .................Bill
[/quote]
That measurement is a tape measure from back to front straight wheel. After I'm in I do turn the wheel. I also put a piece of aluminum on the wall to keep the tire from rubbing the wall.
[/quote]

Its good to know that 'nad will fit, because I can see one in my future.


----------

